# gentoo-sources-2.6.36 fails

## Martux

with error:

```

/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/arch/x86/Makefile:81: stack protector enabled but no compiler support

make: ngcc: Kommando nicht gefunden              <<<<< means "command not found" 

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  UPD     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

/bin/sh: ngcc: command not found

make[2]: *** [scripts/mod/empty.o] Error 127

make[1]: *** [scripts/mod] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

/bin/sh: ngcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 127

make: *** [prepare0] Fehler 2

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make: *** [scripts] Fehler 2

```

----------

## kompak

I got the exact same error. Try setting CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE="n" to CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE="" in your .config. Apparently they changed something that made old configs incompatible with .36. Works for me.

----------

## Martux

It compiles then.

But now I get an error with nvidia-drivers-256.53:

```

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Fehler 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Fehler 1

make: *** [module] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux             SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4202:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                    CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                                ${BUILD_FIXES}                               ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/'

```

----------

## Ant P.

That's normal for the binary blob drivers. You have to wait for nvidia now.

----------

## kompak

Are you on x86 or amd64? Also are you crosscompiling?

```
CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-
```

That seems to be broken so possibly still a kernel config problem.

----------

## Martux

Well, it seems to work with the masked nvidia-drivers-260.19.12.

Investigating how stable this will be...

Thanks for your help.

----------

## papu

 *kompak wrote:*   

> I got the exact same error. Try setting CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE="n" to CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE="" in your .config. Apparently they changed something that made old configs incompatible with .36. Works for me.

 I HAD  the same problem and now it works doing what you said.

what does confing_cross_compile means and what's it for?

thanks, adéu.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hmm,

this error should be fixed by; since:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> author	Yegor Yefremov <yegorslists@googlemail.com>
> 
> 	 Wed, 4 Aug 2010 12:16:15 +0000 (14:16 +0200)
> ...

 

as you can read into the Changelog for kernel 2.6.36, but it doesn't seem to work for us.

I have had this problem too, for the first time, althogh it works with the same settings for the 2.6.35  branch on my 32 and 64 bit boxes. 

More details what's the intension of this feature:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Cross compiling and selecting different set of gcc/bin-utils
> 
>  171 # ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

 

My sources of this information:

http://git390.marist.edu/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=235caa235cb6f88fd04bc58a288f45463e5361c7

http://git390.marist.edu/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=Makefile;hb=235caa235cb6f88fd04bc58a288f45463e5361c7

Regards, Andy.

----------

## ferg

Is there any update to this issue?

By setting 

```
 CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE="n"
```

 to 

```
CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE="" 
```

 I can get the kernel to compile although I still see this error:

```
make: ngcc: Command not found
```

Cheers

Ferg

----------

## MalleRIM

That's because of the leftovers of the failed builds. Try "make clean" and then make, you won't get that error anymore.

----------

## ferg

 *MalleRIM wrote:*   

> That's because of the leftovers of the failed builds. Try "make clean" and then make, you won't get that error anymore.

 

Thanks for that!

----------

## Dimitri001

With me this error came up because I used "make oldconfig" and answered "n" to the new option "cross-compile prefix" (or something similar).

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Dimitri001 wrote:*   

> With me this error came up because I used "make oldconfig" and answered "n" to the new option "cross-compile prefix" (or something similar).

 

for me it's:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /usr/src/linux/.config  | grep CROSS
> 
> CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

 

so probably it shouldn't be y or n but empty ("")

----------

